# 3rd IUI....worth a go????



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi,

I have PCOS and as far as our clinic knows the only reason we can't concieve is because i don't have AF (well twice a year) and so i don't ovulate.

We have done two IUI's and to be honest we were going to go straight to ES IVF late this year as we had lost all hope in IUI. However after being told by my current clinic that i am at high risk of OHSS due to the PCOS with ES IVF i am now terrified of doing it. We are now reconsidering another IUI, our third but i'm scared its pointless. We can afford two ES IVF's or one IUI and one ES IVF this year. I have been told that over three cycles of IUI the success rate is 30% and for one ES IVF cycle it is approx 40%.

Just wondered if you think IUI is worth another go, i know its our decision but wanted to hear some experiences from you.

Thanks Gems xxx


----------



## hayley-haydn (Feb 10, 2009)

i would go for another cycle hun 3rd time lucky maybe. its so hard knowing what to do for the best i am on my 2nd cycle of IUI. i have had 4 IUI cycles and fallen pregg twice i m/c 1 and have a 3yrs old beautiful boy.now we are trying again. i also have PCOS and Antiphosolipid syndrome and it worked for me eventually stay positive x


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks hun, its good to hear success stories, hope you have success this time round too. We have decided to give it another go. 

xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

I agree - maybe worth another go. I have PCOS & we had male factor too. As long as you are producing eggs and ovulating with the meds for IUI then you stand a chance hun. I had two IUI's luckily BFP on 1st but sadly she wasn't to make it to live with us, 6months after we lost her we had IUI again and bingo she is a lovely 2year old  
It can happen hun!

Keep strong, keep calm and have hope & faith!

Love and good luck wishes, Charlie xxx


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks Charlie.

I really hope its third time lucky for us.

xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Gems, 

I nearly gave up after two as I was so dis-heartened about it all, it is so an emotional journey isnt it? I get my BFP on my 3rd attempt. We only did it to give us something to do until IVF started  , obviously I am very glad that I did.

IUI is so un-invasive compared to IVF, I would definitely do it again if we needed to.

Lots of love and luck


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny (May 6, 2007)

Well I'm going to rock the boat here! If I was in your position then I would opt for the two ES IVF cycles. The success rates are much higher and I think IUI is very much a gamble as you can't be absolutely sure that you have ovulated and that you have been basted in time. We are doing 3 cycles of IUI whilst we wait for our names to come top of the IVF waiting list but that is only because I need to feel proactive to get me through the next few months! You can get OHSS from IUI too remember!

Good luck whatever you decide

Miss MP
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi, 

Thanks for all your advice, we have decided to go for more IUI's and then if no success will will save for regular IVF. We are having a break first though .

xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Gem,

Just wanted to add some more hope... On the IUI thread in 2007 loads of girls got there BFP after the 6th and final go - so never say never!

Got everything crossed hun! Wishing you all the best and keep that positive vibe flowing!        

Kissy Bear
x


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

*Kissy Bear-*Thanks hun. Trying to stay positive , thats great that even on the 6th go it can work.

xx


----------

